
Games and Graphics in Popup URL Bars - nabeards
https://www.matthewrayfield.com/articles/games-and-graphics-in-popup-url-bars/
======
nabeards
Matthew has demonstrated other cool URL features previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19679890](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19679890)

And I like his video style!

